# Homemade Tools >  Cross Slide Mod 9x20 Lathe

## Captainleeward

Cross Slide Mod 9x20 Lathe. Added new turning wheel to the cross slide for faster lead screw turning.

----------

kbalch (Jan 30, 2015),

Paul Jones (Feb 2, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Captainleeward! I've added your Lathe Cross Slide Modification to our Lathes category, as well as to your builder page: Captainleeward's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Lathe Cross Slide Modification  by Captainleeward 

tags:
lathe, wheel, modification, cross slide

----------


## DIYer

That new wheel is larger by how much, captain? Good job!

----------


## Captainleeward

Hi DIYer, its the same as the one below in fact it is the same wheel modded to fit.

----------

DIYer (Feb 4, 2015)

----------

